# De Rosa Avant - What Carbon is it?



## kamoshikasan

Does anyone know the answer to the above question. Also, is it true that this particular De Rosa frame is made in Taiwan and not Italy??
Thanks


----------



## peabody

*all of their carbon comes*

from taiwan or china. they use mizuno but mizuno makes their stuff in other places
than japan. the bikes are finished and glued together in italy but the raw material
isn't coming from there. there isn't a carbon bike out there without something
from china or taiwan in it so get over it.


----------



## ciclisto

I looked into this frame, they are monocoque and made by Mizuno of Japan and shipped to Milan to Derosa unfinished and then they are prepped and painted in Italy @Derosa. I was dealing with a dealer in Milan and he went there every tuesday, and if I wanted one had to wait for the week they painted the color and size I would have wanted. Suppoosedly a stiff nice slope frame.


----------



## Clevor

I don't own a De Rosa but stopped in on this forum to see anything about the Avants. I was in an LBS over the weekend (Friend Shokai in Japan) and the layout of carbon fiber weave on this frame is the most gorgeous I've seen! And I've looked at Pinarellos, Colnagos, Orbeas, Operas, Wiliers, Ridleys, Kuotas . . .

The layout on Pinarello Paris Carbons are the worst I've seen, mainly because of the small 3K weave.

However isn't the Avant frame real heavy? I see it listed at 2.64 lbs on the CycleSport American bike guide, and those weights are usually very optimistic.

Is the frame only available in sloping?


----------



## ciclisto

just rode with a racer who gets derosa for free He had an 
avant said it was not stiff so he got a King. The weight is non important, the carbon used in it is not the best, but adequate. The bigger the weave the less high end. Look at Look frames . I think for someone light weight it would be great . See the cycling news review 5 star.!!


----------



## airman6997

i have confirmation from the usa distributor that the avant is the only de rosa carbon frame made outside of milan. it is made in taiwan. that being said, i didnt hesitate to buy one. fitted with campy record 07 and eurus wheels she weights 7.5 kilos/ 16.5 pounds. light yes. the lightest no. i read a post here that she is not stiff but i have to disagree. i would not be surprised if the king is stiffer but i weigh 79 kilos/175 pounds and im a fan of the hills and the avant is plenty stiff but also very comfy. will try to post a pic one of these days.
thats my 2 centesimi.


----------

